# filters



## hayleyjane97 (Jun 5, 2016)

any advice for filter suggetions on my 500 litre tropical tank? not really wanting to set up a sump anyone have any experiene with sunsun 304b?


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hayley.
Sorry no experience of the sunsun, usually only go for eheim, but have a look at these. I bought one last summer & have been using it on my 600 litre tank alongside an Eheim. Must say in very impressed so far, especially as it cost me less than fifty quid brand new inc delivery :2thumb: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtHdW27H3l4


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

This looks very much like the Fluval FX series, which.......aren't good. Also, remember that getting parts for some randomly named chinese filter might be a problem down the line. I second the call for Eheim, you pay a little (ok, quite a bit) more, but the quality is much higher and they stock parts for 25 years. Plus the parts list is more exhaustive than other filter brands.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll third the eheim and a small internal filter 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hayleyjane97 (Jun 5, 2016)

ehiem and canister filter ordered, thanks for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

hayleyjane97 said:


> ehiem and canister filter ordered, thanks for the advice :2thumb:


What canaster did you go for

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an FX6 for my 750 litre and a allpondsolutions as a back up. Although FX6 is quite pricy I've been a fan for a long time. They keep piranhas and Koi clean.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking for a filter for my 566ltr tank, still not set up as yet just looking for options on filtration, I was looking at the fx6 but not that great long term, I'm a big fan of eheim having both a 2217 and 2215 for 3 years the things run like new, plus you cant beat the bio filtration so my first choice would be the 2260 classic as the replacement for the 2225, but as the fluval is much more filtration for the same price it's got me a bit confused on what to by, its for a sub adult razorback musk and I'll be adding some nice fish so will have a big bioload, I also not got room for a sump 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

casuk said:


> Looking for a filter for my 566ltr tank, still not set up as yet just looking for options on filtration, I was looking at the fx6 but not that great long term, I'm a big fan of eheim having both a 2217 and 2215 for 3 years the things run like new, plus you cant beat the bio filtration so my first choice would be the 2260 classic as the replacement for the 2225, but as the fluval is much more filtration for the same price it's got me a bit confused on what to by, its for a sub adult razorback musk and I'll be adding some nice fish so will have a big bioload, I also not got room for a sump
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Pond Guru on YouTube. Only recently found his channel myself. His "pimp my filter" videos are unreal.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> Pond Guru on YouTube. Only recently found his channel myself. His "pimp my filter" videos are unreal.


Yeah saw his vids quite good, I'd like to see him test more of the filters to see how they preform 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

casuk said:


> Yeah saw his vids quite good, I'd like to see him test more of the filters to see how they preform
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk



They aren't his filters though so he can't give them a long trial. Can't see them not performing great though seeing as the bio media is loved by all those who use it and he sets them up in the right order.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Basin79 said:


> They aren't his filters though so he can't give them a long trial. Can't see them not performing great though seeing as the bio media is loved by all those who use it and he sets them up in the right order.


I know he's just pimping them up to run as good as they can, I would like to hear his thoughts on the running of the filters in day to day use tho, as he is very knowledgeable, there's so much choice and prices out there to the point you get overwhelmed 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

How about making your own - pond pump, plastic box, tubing, Alfagrog, Japmat and away you go!


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> How about making your own - pond pump, plastic box, tubing, Alfagrog, Japmat and away you go!


I was thinking about that, I watched some YouTube videos and its quite easy to do, 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad_Max (Mar 3, 2019)

Go for the Fluval FX. Quality filter and will just keep on going. I used one with my Piranha in a 450 litre tank without problem.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Just to update, I went with the fluval fx6 and a eheim classic 1500xl both running great, cleaned both of them 4 weeks apart, for the for big filters cleaning wasn't so difficult still dialing in water changes and maintenance with the changing bio load, right now its 25% WC every 10 days and filter clean every 2 months hoping to reduce when every thing balance's out 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------

